# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Nhờ tạo file 3D cho logo

## Hoang Phuong

Chào các bác, e có người bạn nhỏ khác hình logo của trường Đại Học Duy Tân Đà Nẵng ,mà e chưa về được nên nhờ các bác tạo ra file 3d để e đưa vào Artcam xuất ra gcode ah

----------


## cuong

3d dạng nào em không hiểu, gặp em là em tương dao V bit kết hợp end mill, sau khi vẽ vec tơ

----------


## maycuago

bạn nói rõ hơn để ai biết giúp nhé

----------

